# Rooftop lofts



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Who's get them? Pics would be nice


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I don't think many people on here do. I remember one person making one on top of their garage but thats the only one I've seen. Maybe some New York people that are on here have some?


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea i haven't seen any here other then the people that fly outside of america. Hopefully someone will turn up.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Revolution Lofts said:


> I don't think many people on here do. I remember one person making one on top of their garage but thats the only one I've seen. Maybe some New York people that are on here have some?


that would most likely be the people to have them.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I would love to have a rooftop loft.


----------



## pinoybird (Oct 13, 2008)

how about the movie of mike tyson there lofts are in the rooftop


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

That would be neat.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah i love mikes lofts, he has quite a few,some in NY n Jersey aswell as nevada


----------



## My-Time (Jul 15, 2011)

Here you go. I got 1 season out of this loft for the 2012 young bird races. Then I had to move , then on top of that i was told that the garages where up for sale. So long story short, Both breeders down stairs & the young birds on top of the garage had to go. So at this point this loft is for sale so if anyone is interested pm me and i'll get back to you.


----------



## polo963 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thts pretty cool, thanks?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

*This my rooftop loft for homers,from India...suitable for our weather conditions*


----------



## derek (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice lofts guys....


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I've seen them in New York on top of building roofs. But here in the islands roof is full with 500 gallon water supply, dish antenna satellite, 4 air condition units, solar panel water heaters. And the one and most problem of all my wife will kill me if she sees a loft up there


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

My-Time said:


> Here you go. I got 1 season out of this loft for the 2012 young bird races. Then I had to move , then on top of that i was told that the garages where up for sale. So long story short, Both breeders down stairs & the young birds on top of the garage had to go. So at this point this loft is for sale so if anyone is interested pm me and i'll get back to you.


Did you ever sell that loft i saw it on craigslist a while back


----------



## My-Time (Jul 15, 2011)

Not yet, but it has to go this spring so if anyone is looking for a loft i'm open to any reasonable offers.


----------

